# New 210Rs Missing Rvia Seal



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

We picked up our 2010 210RS a couple weeks ago and love it but I noticed that it did not have an RVIA seal next to the entry door like every other Outback trailer I've seen. We were at our dealer yesterday and noticed that another 210RS was also missing this seal although all the other Outbacks had it. Is anyone else missing the RVIA seal? The dealer contacted the Keystone rep who said he'd never heard of a trailer shipping without this seal. They will be mailing me the seal ASAP.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Our 210RS has the Seal, we picked it up from Lakeshore in mid Nov.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It happens.. I have seen a few either missing the seal, or had the seal and paperwork in my trip packet for the dealer to install. The dealer may have it and forgot to install it.

Contact the dealer 1st.

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My local dealer on his price sheet adds $140.00 for that sticker along with other charges for things that came from the factory. But thats why they are so high and I buy elsewhere. 
LCD CAMPSITE THEATER 464.00 
STABILIZER JACKS 94.00 
6 GALLON GAS/ELEC WATER HEATER 145.00 
OVEN 254.00 
SECURITY LIGHTS 58.00 
TUB SURROUND 123.00 
OUTSIDE CAMP KITCHEN 370.00 
RADIAL TIRES 131.00 
ALUMINUM RIMS 399.00 
CARBON MONOXIDE DETECTOR 44.00 
RVIA SEAL 140.00 
15 SPARE TIRE 232.00 
COMFORT PACKAGE 2,139.00 
DESIGNER PACKAGE 725.00 
WINTERIZATION Included 
And he wants almost 26k for a 210rs

John


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

John, That dealer cant be serious, i only gave $15,225 for ours. with the elect slide and elect awning.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes they are serious. They have been around for 50 years and have little compition in this little state. They run 10k higher than Lakeshore or Holmans. I always try to give them the business first but never happens. I tell them "just come close plus the 1400. to get it here no can do.

John


----------

